# Bewitched vs I Dream of Jeannie?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Which show is better and why?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

bewitched is adorable! i dream of jeannie was just irritating.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

Jeannie has a better outfit and a cool little hide away room in her bottle thats neat


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Bewitched! Jeannie acted like a ditz; Samantha had a brain.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bewitched. I liked Aunt Clara and the fact that Samantha was a good person.
They tried to make Bewitched more like Jeannie in the fourth year and beyond (1967-1972). It wasn't the same, but it was still better than Jeannie.

The first three years were my favorite.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya Bewitched was better, it had several more likeable characters than I Dream of Jeannie did.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I like I Dream of Jeannie better--- it's one of my favorite shows. I like it so much that I'm probably going to get all of the episodes on DVD. I like everything about it. Bewitched was okay but too many of the episodes put me to sleep. Samantha might be smarter than Jeannie, but Jeannie is 10 times more powerful than her and the astronaut is smarter than Samantha.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I like both shows, but Jeannie made me crack up esp when Major Nelson got in trouble with the Psychiatrist. I never watched Jeannie around my mom though. My mom never liked the show. She said it is really sexist.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

copper said:


> I like both shows, but Jeannie made me crack up esp when Major Nelson got in trouble with the Psychiatrist. I never watched Jeannie around my mom though. My mom never liked the show. She said it is really sexist.


Jeannie's outfit covered her belly button - that was too risqué.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Bewitched, just for Paul Lynde and his ridiculous flamerdom.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Jeannie's outfit covered her belly button - that was too risqué.


That wasn't it. It is how she calls Major Nelson master all of the time, and is playing a stereotypical woman role I guess.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Bewitched. Better characters and much funnier.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Definitely Bewitched. I don't like how I Dream of Jeannie sterotyped male/female roles, and I like the characters in Bewitched a lot better.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I watched a lot of Bewitched growing up, I don't know why I don't think I ever really liked it much. So I picked Jeannie even though I hardly ever watched it, I figured it couldn't be as bad as Bewitched but probably was. :lol Didn't most everyone who was on Bewitched die an early horrible death?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Tough choice. I liked both of them. The nosy neighbor Mrs. Kravitz on Bewitched was always funny. Larry Hagman was cute back in the Jeannie days, before he became JR.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I picked Bewitched. It isn't the greatest show in the world, but I have watched a few episodes during dinner time and it seems alright. I Dream of Jeannie just never appealed the couple of times I watched it, but I couldn't remember why.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

sprinter said:


> I watched a lot of Bewitched growing up, I don't know why I don't think I ever really liked it much. So I picked Jeannie even though I hardly ever watched it, I figured it couldn't be as bad as Bewitched but probably was. :lol Didn't most everyone who was on Bewitched die an early horrible death?


Elizabeth Montgomary died from colon cancer. The first Darin died from emphysema, the second Darin died from prostrate cancer, and the witch mother died from lung cancer.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

copper said:


> Elizabeth Montgomary died from colon cancer. The first Darin died from emphysema, the second Darin died from prostrate cancer, and the witch mother died from lung cancer.


I saw some newspaper ads from the 1940s and 50s the other day. After seeing those, it is no wonder so many people from that era died young. Among the ads was an ad for Chesterfield cigarettes featuring Santa Clause, an ad with a smiling family that said "They are happy because they eat LARD" :haha, a diet ad in which they were selling tapeworms in a bottle to help you lose weight , an ad from the Soda Pop Council featuring a baby drinking Coca-Cola that said "How soon is too soon to give your child a cola? Not soon enough!", and an ad for Lysol recommending women to use Lysol as douche.

Anyway, my vote goes to Bewitched. The characters were more believable and Samantha had a better personality than Jeanie. Jeanie was more seductive, but I think Samantha was cuter overall.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MaidMarian said:


> Tough choice. I liked both of them. The nosy neighbor Mrs. Kravitz on Bewitched was always funny. Larry Hagman was cute back in the Jeannie days, before he became JR.


The ORIGINAL Mrs. Kravitz, Alice Pearce, was much funnier than Sandra Gould, who was introduced when the show went to color in the fall of 1966. It was right after Alice died that spring from cancer.
They had Mary Grace Canfield (who would later appear on Green Acres) fill in for a few shows.


----------



## SCR (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm a fan of both shows.. I love Elizabeth Montgomery in Bewitched.. her infectious smile & personality carry the whole show & it's also just good family entertainment from an age of tv long gone. However if I had to choose between the 2 shows 'I Dream Of Jeannie' would definetely win. 
Unlike Bewitched it has stood the test of time.. there were alot more characters and the scripts & stories were better ( & zanier.. but what made the show so great was the outstanding performances of Larry Hagman week after week. What an under rated talent he was. HIs energy and delivery was incredible.
Two classic shows but for me 'Jeannie' wins hands down... no contest


----------

